# CT anyone?



## HopefulOne (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone in Connecticut or close to it?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Westport on the weekends. Close to Stamford...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I live on the western edge of Tolland County, near Enfield, Vernon, and Manchester.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Winsted.
About 30 minutes north of Waterbury, 45 west of Hartford.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

close to hartford


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

yay connecticut!


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in the New Haven area.


----------



## mjr05004 (Jun 17, 2010)

live near new haven work close to hartford! so surprised theres actually people from CT here!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Yikes must be a bad commute up and down 91 everyday


----------



## mjr05004 (Jun 17, 2010)

yep everyday and lately no matter what theyll be some sort of accident / traffic jam so what should take 30 min ends up taking closer to an hour


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I'm in the New Haven area also.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

there's nothing greater than interstate 95 through CT!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

CT is the best


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

woot said:


> CT is the best


Haha! You're funny.


----------



## nightedge (Aug 3, 2010)

< waterbury here <


----------

